# A very happy new year



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR

To each and everyone of you :smileycouncil:

Sandra and albert


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

And to you Sandra, and Albert of course! And not forgetting the H from H :grin2:

And to everyone on MHF, Happy New Year xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

A happy new year to the gallant few keeping the forum ticking over. Just like a family, always here to help, have a laugh, squabble and sometimes run away from 'Home'

A Happy new year to us all. A wish for good or stable health, and lots of opportunities to have many safe and enjoyable trips in 2017.

Davy


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! Here I am enjoying Hogmanay in bonnie Scotland! Have a good one and I hope all you wish for in 2017 comes true! Keep posting!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's to a Happy and Healthy New Year for one and all!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A Happy New Year to all from Drew & Joyce down here in glorious Dorset.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We were driving them home well before midnight.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In case like me you missed singing this with others around you. Please click the link if it doesn´t show the picture.
Happy new year my friends. 
X Jan
https://ok.ru/video/12524586483

P.S. I didn´t load it onto youtube, the picture would have been better if I had


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy new year one and all.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy and healthy new year to all!:smilecolros::smilecolros::smilecolros:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

happy New Year to one and all.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wishing you all a joyful, safe, healthy and prosperous New Year.

PS. Jan, I see you are an Andre Rieu fan. Did you know their trombonist of 20+ years died of a massive heart attack on the 22nd December? Concerts in UK were cancelled. My sister had tickets to the Manchester show which has been postponed till March. They've been commended widely for putting respect and the 'family spirit' ahead of profit. Rare these days but I can quite understand why they couldn't put on "happy Xmas" concerts in their grief.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Wishing you all a joyful, safe, healthy and prosperous New Year.
> 
> PS. Jan, I see you are an Andre Rieu fan. Did you know their trombonist of 20+ years died of a massive heart attack on the 22nd December? Concerts in UK were cancelled. My sister had tickets to the Manchester show which has been postponed till March. They've been commended widely for putting respect and the 'family spirit' ahead of profit. Rare these days but I can quite understand why they couldn't put on "happy Xmas" concerts in their grief.


 I had no idea Viv, he was one of the prominent members of the orchesta.
Rieu is a fantastic man, one person I would love to meet.
Now if this rendering of "Nearer my god to thee" doesn´t bring a lump to your throat for it beauty
Scroll down a bit.

/http://slippedisc.com/2016/12/andre-rieu-orchestra-is-in-mourning-for-beloved-member/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And if it's not

A healthy and happy new year

May it be a year in which you grow in understanding

We're some of us getting old 

It's not too old to grow in wisdom, compassion 

Once upon a time 

We existed to pass across that wisdom

Freely to the next generation 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Wishing you all a joyful, safe, healthy and prosperous New Year.
> 
> PS. Jan, I see you are an Andre Rieu fan. Did you know their trombonist of 20+ years died of a massive heart attack on the 22nd December? Concerts in UK were cancelled. My sister had tickets to the Manchester show which has been postponed till March. They've been commended widely for putting respect and the 'family spirit' ahead of profit. Rare these days but I can quite understand why they couldn't put on "happy Xmas" concerts in their grief.


Since 6pm Viv when I looked up the report we have been watching Andre Rieu, I just love him.
Next up came this little gem fast forward to 38 seconds.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Happy New Year one and all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And to both of you sue

Time you visited again methinks 

Sandra and Albert


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Just found this as I'm in bed recovering from the nova virus or whatever it's called. Haven't be able to log in. Problems with my password. Phil is going to do it manually for me. Do hope to be joining in again soon. Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

A Very happy new year to you all. Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Val

Welcome back

Thought we'd lost you

Happy new year to you and yours

Sandra


----------

